# Laptop keyboard error - mistyping



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

My laptop a compaq presario 700 XP every once in a while has a problem with the keyboard.
It mistypes letters that I am typing.
ie: if I type a "K" it shows in the browser as a "2"
etc, etc.
Many different keys come up different?
Any ideas on what is causing this?
I have fixed the problem about 3 times but I just did a restore point back a few days. And it fixed the problem but I don't know what is causing it. :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well a K is a 2 if you have num lock on
so
on my latop
8 = 8
9 =9
0 = *
u=4
i = 5
o = 6
p = -
j = 1
k = 2
l =3
: = +
m = 0
> =.
? = /


have a look at the lights on the laptop sometimes you have one for capslock and one for num lock


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I noticed that sometimes my laptop turns on the pad lock feature - mysteriously, of course. I can tell it's on if there's a "1" on my indicator lights lit up. It's the function that lets you use the numeric keypad configuration for entering numbers. I never did figure out how to do that effectively! Waste of laptop resources if you ask me - better to have a usb keypad. lol

If that's what's happening, fn + pad lock (on my gateway it's f9) toggles the feature off.


----------



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

I temporarily fixed the problem by restoring my laptop but wondered if anyone knows WHY this problem is occurring?
It's happened about three times.
I've never had this problem with my desktop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you wont have the problem on desktop as they do not have num lock - the number pad is on the right side on its own - 
I have suggested what may be the problem and even posted all the keys so you can tell if it is num lock and you have made no comment !!!!!!

so is it num lock on ????????


----------



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

etaf said:


> so is it num lock on ????????


Sorry and thanks for the tip.
Next time it happens I'll try that.
I restored it back and maybe if I had
of known I could try that.

Many thanks....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

or you could put numlock on - have a play with those keys - see what light comes up - then take it off - so if it happens again you know what num lock is all about


----------



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

actually thats even a better idea I'm going to try that right now...


----------



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

ETAF
you truly are a genius.
That was and is the problem.
Problem fixed, daaa without restoring.
Now all I have to do is find out what gremlin
hit the NUM LOCK key......

Excellente


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you run any macros at all, 
for example on excel - i seem to remember somewhere that some macro's may enable numlock


----------



## dandmb50 (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks again, but from what I know there are no other programs I use that have that feature.
But at least now I know what to do thanks to YOU...
:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

